

Samsung Keyloggergate - _millymoo
http://beneaththewig.com/?p=69

======
calloc
What is it with everything getting "gate" added to it, or "pocalypse"?

I understand it is a reference to the whole watergate scandal, but it is not
funny anymore, and just bothers me for some reason. Maybe I am just getting
sick and tired of it...

